
Who keeps buying California's scarce water? Saudi Arabia - varunvkrishnan
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/25/california-water-drought-scarce-saudi-arabia
======
bradknowles
They’re growing alfalfa in California, then exporting it by ship to Saudi
Arabia so that they can feed it to cows there.

I’m sorry, I don’t see the problem here.

